# Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird



## bennson (5. März 2010)

*Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS(NMEA) an Humminbird*

Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird 728

  Hallo zusammen !
  Endlich läuft alles und ich kann eine kleine Anleitung für euch schreiben.
  Es gibt verschiedene Methoden das 550ERS ans Humminbird anzuschließen:
  Nicht für jedermann geeignet, da man von allem ein bisschen Ahnung haben muss.
  1.       Mit dem Humminbird PC2 Kabel
  2.       Mit dem Humminbird GPS-Adapter Kabel
  Ich habe mich für die erste Variante entschieden, da ich nur ein Kabel für GPS und Updaten brauche.
  Was ich benötigt habe:
  1.       550ERS + Anschlusskabel ( ca 40€ )
  2.       Humminbird PC2 Kabel ( 30€ )
  3.       Altes db9 seriell Kabel
  4.       Lötkolben (man kann auch zwirbeln)
  5.       Etwas zum isolieren ( Schrumpfschlauch )
  6.       Db9 male-male Adapter ( 2-3€ )
  7.       Stromquelle 5V ( Mini-USB Kfz Kit 3€ )+ optional Kippschalter
  8.       Optional Multimeter
  9.       USB-Seriell Wandler oder COM-Port am PC
  10.   U-center Software von U-Blox
  Vorbereitungen:
  1.       Das Ende vom alten seriellen Kabel abknipsen und die Enden offen legen (nicht den db9 Stecker!!!)
  2.       Mini Usb Stecker abknipsen falls vorhanden
  Schritt1:





  Ich zähle die Modul Pins von 1.Schwarz(5V+) bis 5.Dateneingang
( siehe Modul Handbuch )

  GPS Modul mit Stromversorgen dafür das Schwarze Anschlusskabel von Navilock mit 5V+(pin1) Verbinden.
  GND an Pin2
  Nun sollte das Modul Strom haben und grün leuchten
  1.       Modul Pin4 an Db9 pin2 Daten
  2.       Modul Pin5 an Db9 Pin3 Daten
  3.       Modul Pin3 an Db9 Pin5 Erdung
  DB 9 Weiblich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nun das Kabel an den PC anschliessen und U-center starten.





  Ihr seht nun die Benutzeroberfläche.
  Verbindung aufbauen: Menü Receiver -> Baudrate 38400
                                                 Menü Receiver -> Com Port ( der Com port wo das Kabel angeschlossen ist )

  Jetzt die Tasten F8 und F9 drücken.
  In dem Text View Fenster müssen nun die NMEA Sätze runter sausen.





  Wenn es nicht der Fall ist dann Anschlüsse überprüfen.
  Wenn unknown NMEA data kommt dann GND überprüfen.
  Nun im Massage View auf UBX-> PRT und Baudrate auf 4800
  Dann auf send klicken





  NUN MÜSSTE DIE VERBINDUNG WEG SEIN! Aber das ist normal.
  Nun die Baudrate auf 4800 Stellen  Menü Receiver -> Baudrate 4800 )





  Nun Strg+F9 drücken und im Config Menü auf CFG ( siehe Bild ) und send.





  Nun hat das Modul die Settings gespeichert. Und erinnert sich nach dem Ausschalten.
  Wenn ihr den Male-Male Adapter verwendet, müsst ihr nun pin 4,5 vom Modul tauschen, da TX und RX zwischen Sender umd Empfänger gekreuzt werden müssen.
  ( Überprüfen im Hummbird beim Booten Menü drucken und dann in System Status siehe Bild )

  Nun kann einem fest Einbau ins den Koffer nichts entgegen stehen.

  Habe jetzt nur das gröbste geschrieben. Wird auf anfrage verfeinert.
  Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten =)
  Viel Spaß !!!


----------



## guenni (6. März 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

Hallo,
habe mir auch dieses Modul "550ERS" zugelegt.
Habe gehofft für kleines Geld eine GPS Verbindung zu meinem 737 damit zu bekommen.
Deine Anleitung mach mir da schon eher etwas Angst.
Habe das Verbindungskabel mit losen Drähten für das 737 hier liegen.
Wenn ich jetzt nur eine GPS Verbindung brauche, wie schließe ich die Kabel an?
1xschwarz
4xrot am Modul

Das Kabel für das Echolot hat "grün rot schwarz weiß" zur Auswahl!!

Gruß
Günter


----------



## bennson (6. März 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

Hallo ! Habe leider keine praktische Erfahrung zum GPS Adapterkabel deswegen hier nur die Theorie:









Wichtig ist, dass du das Modul am PC Programmierst.
Bin gerne behilflich !!


----------



## guenni (6. März 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

Oh nee,
hätte mich vor dem Kauf wohl doch besser informieren sollen.

Aber OK ist ja noch nix passiert.

Das Adapterkabel hat: Original Text !!
Blankes NMEA Verbindungskabel, 4-polig (Strom+NMEA in/out) AS-HHGPS

Hatte die Hoffnung das GPS Modul einfach, über die Kabel, zu verbinden.

Du schreibst dass das Modul auf jeden Fall am Computer programiert werden muss, oh Backe.
Werde wohl auf deine Hilfe angewiesen sein.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## satellit (7. März 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

Hallo bjay,
Super Anleitung :m.
Danke erst einmal dafür.  Ich warte leider noch auf mein 550ERS. Kannst du bitte noch einmal ein Photo von deinem DB9 Stecker einstellen und vielleicht eines, auf dem man einmal das ganze  System im Überblick sieht.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## bennson (7. März 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

Mein 550ERS hat über Nacht sein Hirn verloren und muss in die Retour.

Alles schön eingebaut und erst als ich fertig war habe ich es bemerkt 

Werde die Bilder nach reichen.


----------



## bennson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

Nun die restlichen Bilder :



























Grüße


----------



## satellit (1. April 2010)

*AW: Anleitung: Navilock 550 ERS an Humminbird*

... Fortsetzung aus dem "Welches Echolot für die Talsperre"-Thread:

Also die AssistNow Informationen kann man mit u-center herunterladen und damit einen 14 Tage Almanach auf das NE 550 überspielen (offline-Version). Das habe ich schon ausprobiert. Dadurch bekommte ich einen sehr schnellen Sat-Fix (3-5 s). Der Vorteil zum AssistNowOnline, man braucht danach erstmal keine Internetverbindung mehr für die nächsten 14 Tage und die Daten sind direkt beim Einschalten verfügbar, da im NE550 gespeichert und müssen nicht erst wieder geladen werden wie bei der online Version. So habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden. 
@bjay: Über die SABS-Funktion steht auch etwas in der von dir gelinkten Anleitung. nicht viel, aber ich danke damit kann ich ein paar Exterimente starten.


----------

